# Ain't It The Truth?!



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

This is a little piece from an article out of the magazine Dogs In Review. The title says it all. I thought I would share with you guys whether you are into dog shows or not.


AIN'T THAT THE TRUTH?!

If you love to talk about dogs, you're a know-it-all;
If you don't talk about dogs, you know nothing

If you stop to chat at a dog show, your a show-off;
If you don't, success has gone to your head.

If your dogs are at all the shows, you're not letting others in on the wins;
If your absent, your afraid of competition.

If your dog wins, you know the judges;
If you don't win, its obvious your dog isn't of quality.

If you win and thank the judges, you're playing politics;
If you win andf don't thank the judges, you're rude.

If you lose and congratulate the winner, you're a hipocrite; 
If you lose and don't say anything, you're a poor sport.

If you have been breeding less then 20 years, you're a new comer;
If you have been breeding more then 20 years, you should get out of the way for the up and comers.

If you use your own stud, you're kennel blind;
If you use an outside stud, you don't think much of your own breeding.

If you keep your health clearences up-to-date, you're admitting your lines are full of problems;
If you don't check every condition known to veterinary science, you're irresponsible and have no integrity.

And finally..... If you choose to mentor or offer free advice, you're a know-it-all;
If you keep your opinions and knowledge to yourself, you haven't learned anything!


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

lol !!!!
I love it


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That's so true in many walks of life.......however, living a life of integrity tends to shine through ..And for the rest, petty is as petty does.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

I think a persons intentions generally shine throughout their actions.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Jen said:


> lol !!!!
> I love it


I know! I do too.  You find that so many places even here on our forum.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

so very true! not only at dog shows, here on the forum, but also in my llama community...you just can't win!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Very true. 

'You can and you can't-You shall and you shan't-You will and you won't-And you will be ****** if you do-And you will be ****** if you don't.' I'll credit this to Lorenzo Dow, but I'm not sure...


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

This made me smile. And I haven't shown Emma yet, but I heard lots and lots of stories.


----------

